# Black Panther: Wakanda Forever: Cooler Trailer zeigt neuen Iron "Man"



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Black Panther: Wakanda Forever: Cooler Trailer zeigt neuen Iron "Man"* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Black Panther: Wakanda Forever: Cooler Trailer zeigt neuen Iron "Man"*


----------



## Kaimanic (5. Oktober 2022)

Voll COOL! Müsste Iron Man dann nicht Iron Maiden heißen?


----------



## Krolgosh (5. Oktober 2022)

Eher bekannt eigentlich unter Ironheart.


----------



## Bandicoot (5. Oktober 2022)

Reist mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, der erste war ok aber auch kein reiser. Schau ich mir auf BD an wenns den gibt.


----------



## Kaimanic (5. Oktober 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Eher bekannt eigentlich unter Ironheart.


Das weiß ich auch, das war ein Witz!
Übrigens: Cooler Satzbau.^^


----------



## Krolgosh (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich wollte es nur einmal erwähnt haben, nicht das gleich wieder auf die Barrikaden gegangen wird... "Alle männlichen Superhelden werden zu Frauen!!11".  



Kaimanic schrieb:


> Übrigens: Cooler Satzbau.^^


Ohne Kaffee kommt sowas schonmal raus... Zu wenig Kaffee getrunken er hat!


----------



## Kaimanic (5. Oktober 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nur einmal erwähnt haben, nicht das gleich wieder auf die Barrikaden gegangen wird... "Alle männlichen Superhelden werden zu Frauen!!11".
> 
> 
> Ohne Kaffee kommt sowas schonmal raus... Zu wenig Kaffee getrunken er hat!


Das ist der Weg zur Kaffeemaschine. Ich habe gesprochen.
Wenn die alle zu Frauen werden, könnte man doch auch die Tiere ändern, z.B. wird dann aus Black Panther, Black Duck. Würde auch besser zu Disney passen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Oktober 2022)

Kaimanic schrieb:


> Das ist der Weg zur Kaffeemaschine. Ich habe gesprochen.
> Wenn die alle zu Frauen werden, könnte man doch auch die Tiere ändern, z.B. wird dann aus Black Panther, Black Duck. Würde auch besser zu Disney passen.


Dan wäre zumindest Howard the Duck nicht mehr ganz so allein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estilofatuo (5. Oktober 2022)

Langsam aber sicher hat Marvel das ganze Superheldenkinogedöns echt totgemolken.


----------



## Maasl (5. Oktober 2022)

Konnte mit dem ersten schon nicht viel anfangen. Werde den zweiten wohl irgendwann mal auf Disney Plus gucken. War einer der Marvelfilme, der schon vor Avengers Endgame relativ uninteressant gewesen ist.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

Den ersten Teil konnte man sich angucken. Gehört aber nicht zu den besten Marvel Filmen.
Trotzdem schade mit Chadwick Boseman. R.I.P.
Den zweiten Teil gucke ich mir irgendwann mal an wenn er auf Disney + läuft.


----------



## derneuemann (6. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil konnte man sich angucken. Gehört aber nicht zu den besten Marvel Filmen.
> Trotzdem schade mit Chadwick Boseman. R.I.P.
> Den zweiten Teil gucke ich mir irgendwann mal an wenn er auf Disney + läuft.


Muss ehrlich sagen, der erste Teil war für mich bis Avengers Endgame einer der schlechtesten Marvel Filme. Alles wirkt so aufgesetzt, künstlich... Mehr ein, man muss irgendwelche Quoten erfüllen Film.

Dabei ist Chadwick B. für eine grandiose Besetzung für den BP gewesen. Auch in den vorherigen Bildauftritten bei den Avengers war es wirklich Klasse. 

Gerade im Trailer bekommt man wieder so ein Gefühl. Dazu wirkten die CGI Effekte an ein, zwei Stellen lächerlich.  Eigentlich biete die Geschichte rund um die Black Panter so viel Potential und es ist schade das es nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Oktober 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Muss ehrlich sagen, der erste Teil war für mich bis Avengers Endgame einer der schlechtesten Marvel Filme. Alles wirkt so aufgesetzt, künstlich... Mehr ein, man muss irgendwelche Quoten erfüllen Film.
> 
> Dabei ist Chadwick B. für eine grandiose Besetzung für den BP gewesen. Auch in den vorherigen Bildauftritten bei den Avengers war es wirklich Klasse.
> 
> Gerade im Trailer bekommt man wieder so ein Gefühl. Dazu wirkten die CGI Effekte an ein, zwei Stellen lächerlich.  Eigentlich biete die Geschichte rund um die Black Panter so viel Potential und es ist schade das es nicht genutzt wird.


Im Grunde gibt es ein paar mehr Marvel Filme wie zb Blade bei denen die Fortsetzung nicht das gelbe vom Ei war. Trinity war eigentlich nix halbes und nix ganzes für mich und nur noch Weich gespült. von Punisher gab es auch ein 2. Teil den kaum einer kennt bzw. ist der Punisher den wir mehr oder minder aus 2004 kennen nicht der erste da gab es auch schon einen in den 80er Jahren. Bei Punisher mag ich eigentlich nur den ersten und die Neu Auflage.


----------

